# Quellen LN2



## PeterPwned (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wo bekommt man hier in Deutschland am besten LN2?

Danke,
Mark


----------



## Operator (9. Juni 2011)

Air Liquide - Air Liquide Deutschland
oder 
Technische Gase zum Schweissen und Schneiden, Ballongas, Trockeneis, Wasserstoff, Lebensmittelgase | Linde Gas Deutschland
oder UNIS
oder mal in deiner stadt rumfragen


----------



## LosUltimos (9. Juni 2011)

BROSER sollte man auch nicht vergessen BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte


----------



## theLamer (9. Juni 2011)

Wo wohnst du denn? Schwankt stark von Region zu Region.


----------



## PeterPwned (12. Juni 2011)

2 Tage kein Internet ohne erkenntlichen Grund. Danke Telekom.

Ich wohne in Berlin. "Mal in deiner Stadt rumfragen" wird wohl nicht so leicht. Tschuldigung? Haben sie zufällig irgendwo Stickstoff im Angebot gesehen?


----------



## Kev95 (12. Juni 2011)

Bestells dir am besten online, wie dir schon empfohlen wurde, z.B. bei Linde.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## theLamer (12. Juni 2011)

Uni und FH gibts doch auch in Berlin - wenn du da nett anfragst (gib dich halt etwas seriös und gib dem Benchen nen kleinen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund) kriegst du bestimmt was... Noch nen Zehner für die Kaffekasse... 
Also bei uns is das überhaupt kein Problem, von dem einen Prof an unser Uni haben wir sogar 60l geschenkt bekommen, dafür, dass wir ihm ein paar Bilder vom Benchen geschickt haben, die er in der Vorlesung als Anwendung von LN2 gezeigt hat...

Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man sich anstellt.


----------



## Vaykir (12. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Uni und FH gibts doch auch in Berlin - wenn du da nett anfragst (gib dich halt etwas seriös und gib dem Benchen nen kleinen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund) kriegst du bestimmt was... Noch nen Zehner für die Kaffekasse...
> Also bei uns is das überhaupt kein Problem, von dem einen Prof an unser Uni haben wir sogar 60l geschenkt bekommen, dafür, dass wir ihm ein paar Bilder vom Benchen geschickt haben, die er in der Vorlesung als Anwendung von LN2 gezeigt hat...
> 
> Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man sich anstellt.


 
man da wo du wohnst möchte ich auch wohnen.... aber nur des ln2 wegen.
innen osten bekommen mich keine 10 färde


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch Wessi 
Und bin in Osten gegangen um zu studieren... will gar nicht mehr weg 
Aber das is OT, weiteres wenn dann per PN ^^


----------



## PeterPwned (15. Juni 2011)

Dann bedanke ich mich 

Für mich heisst es jetzt erstmal auf den LN2 pot warten.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

und auf LN2 sparen


----------



## Hollywood (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe/musste mein LN2 immer von Linde beziehen. Und das für 4€ pro Liter. 
Also, ein mal in den Coldbug rennen kostet eben 4-8 €!
Ein mal CPU Pot runterkühlen auch um die 8€!
Grakapot das gleiche.....


----------



## Vaykir (15. Juni 2011)

da ist broser ja um einiges billiger.


----------



## theLamer (15. Juni 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ich habe/musste mein LN2 immer von Linde beziehen. Und das für 4€ pro Liter.
> Also, ein mal in den Coldbug rennen kostet eben 4-8 €!
> Ein mal CPU Pot runterkühlen auch um die 8€!
> Grakapot das gleiche.....


 Also wenn wir gerade nix von der Uni bekommen oder schnell was wollen, kaufen wir bei Linde für 1,80€/l inkl. aller Kosten. 4€ pro Liter ist echt abartig viel


----------



## Hollywood (15. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also wenn wir gerade nix von der Uni bekommen oder schnell was wollen, kaufen wir bei Linde für 1,80€/l inkl. aller Kosten. 4€ pro Liter ist echt abartig viel



Ich wohne bei Freiburg im Breisgau, und hier ist echt ein schlechter Markt für LN2.
Mein LN2 Hoschie musste fast 70 Kilometer bis zu  mir fahren....


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

1,80€ ist ja fast geschenkt 
da bezahlste ja weniger als 200 euro fürn wochenende ohne pausen.


----------



## theLamer (16. Juni 2011)

Ähm.... bei mir reichen 100L nie nen ganzes WE, maximal 1,5 Tage, sprich Samstag Abend ist Sense.
Und knapp 200€ sind für mich auch nicht wenig Geld, sry... ich hab im Monat 350€ als Student, mit denen ich leben muss, also die Hälfte davon ist mit 1x LN2 weg.
350€ entpsricht der SUmme von Hartz 4, also eigentlich Existenzminimum. 

Fast geschenkt ist also stark beschönt.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Ganz schön teure Hobbys hier


----------



## Vaykir (16. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ähm.... bei mir reichen 100L nie nen ganzes WE, maximal 1,5 Tage, sprich Samstag Abend ist Sense.
> Und knapp 200€ sind für mich auch nicht wenig Geld, sry... ich hab im Monat 350€ als Student, mit denen ich leben muss, also die Hälfte davon ist mit 1x LN2 weg.
> 350€ entpsricht der SUmme von Hartz 4, also eigentlich Existenzminimum.
> 
> Fast geschenkt ist also stark beschönt.


 

aus der sicht eines studenten stimmt das wohl. in den genuss werde ich in wenigen monaten auch kommen. ende mit arbeiten, start mit studium. wie gut, dass die studiengebühren diesen semester wegfallen


----------



## FX_GTX (31. Oktober 2011)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Ich wohne bei Freiburg im Breisgau, und hier ist echt ein schlechter Markt für LN2.
> Mein LN2 Hoschie musste fast 70 Kilometer bis zu  mir fahren....


 
Was soll ich sagen, ich wohn in Flensburg.


----------

